# Amber Heard derroída



## octopodiforme (5 Oct 2021)

Charo deteriorada con 35 años. Mirad esa cara.

Paris, 3 de octubre.


----------



## Don Redondón (5 Oct 2021)

cagar en la cama no es bueno para el cutis


----------



## Hans_Asperger (5 Oct 2021)

¿¿¿ Y ésa quién cojones es ??? (lo pregunto en serio).


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Oct 2021)

Servir a Pazuzu no le ha servido de nada.


----------



## t_chip (5 Oct 2021)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Y ésa quién cojones es ??? (lo pregunto en serio).



La ex de Johnny Depp, al que desplumó e hizo pasar por un calvario judicial.

Una puta de las caras.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Alexia- (5 Oct 2021)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Charo deteriorada con 35 años. Mirad esa cara.
> 
> Paris, 3 de octubre.



Ostras en las fotos en pequeño no lo parece pero si la ves de cerca...
Está hecha trizas.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (5 Oct 2021)

No sé quién es.
Dicho esto, veo una mujer de su edad, con sus arruguitas incipientes, su redondeo de muslos y el comienzo de caída de su papada facial.

No sé cómo estaba antes, pero si demasiado enamoramiento yo me la follaba y listo.
Tetas no ha parecido tener muchas nunca


----------



## cacho_perro (5 Oct 2021)

Onvrre, algo tenía que tener esa carita en ese cuerpo sin tetas para camelarse a actores famosos y al propio Elon Musk desde luego, pero el tiempo ha demostrado que es una loca del coño de manual, así que como se derroya aún más y acabe con su principal "activo" le auguro un futuro muy chungo...


----------



## cacho_perro (5 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, menudo fucker el Musk con el jeto que gasta... hasta se montaba tríos con la Delenvigne esa y todo (se ve que le van las malotas sin tetas) 









Elon Musk niega haber participado en un trío con Amber Heard y Cara Delevingne


El empresario asegura que están mintiendo en la información presentada en los juzgados y pidió prudencia a Johnny y Amber.




www.quien.com


----------



## Salsa_rosa (5 Oct 2021)

Goooooooood pieces


----------



## Tyler·Durden (5 Oct 2021)

Una mala noche la tiene cualquiera.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Oct 2021)

Esta zorra habrá ganado en los tribunales, pero a nivel mediático ha quedado más hundida que su personaje.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (5 Oct 2021)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Y ésa quién cojones es ??? (lo pregunto en serio).



La pelirroja de aquaman.


----------



## Shudra (5 Oct 2021)

Caga en mi boca.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Oct 2021)

Esta es la que acusó falsamente a Juanito Profundo.


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Oct 2021)

El semen judío es como ácido de batería para el alma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

Si, claramente se está charitizando, tampoco sorprende nunca fue una persona con pinta de cuidarse mucho.

Dicho esto tal y como sale en aquaman la lefaba hasta el carnet de identidad.


----------



## sinosuke (5 Oct 2021)

Era un pibón, si
































(para los de los pieses)












.


----------



## corolaria (5 Oct 2021)

La toto fija no la hace justicia.

En los diarios del ron estaba para crujirla hasta morir. Precisamente fue en esa pinícula donde manostijeras se encoñó a fondo.
Y no le culpo, a mí me habría pasado lo mismo.


----------



## EGO (5 Oct 2021)

ojeras farloperas MANDAN.


----------



## NCB (5 Oct 2021)

Para echarla un quicky todavía se puede aprovechar


----------



## Don Redondón (5 Oct 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> La pelirroja de aquaman.



pelizorra, 

te lo corrijo y tal


----------



## silent lurker (21 Abr 2022)

No remonta.
El juicio la está enmurando más todavía.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Charo deteriorada con 35 años. Mirad esa cara.
> 
> Paris, 3 de octubre.



vaya FOLLADA tiene


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Abr 2022)

El tipo éste siempre poniendo las fotos en tamaño pulgarcito.
Asín se ponen, anormal. Asín:


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Abr 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Goooooooood pieces



G0000000000000d pieces


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Para echarla un quicky todavía se puede aprovechar



Siempre y cuando sea acabar y despegar...


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Abr 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ostras en las fotos en pequeño no lo parece pero si la ves de cerca...
> Está hecha trizas.



Yo como no la conocía, creía que era una vieja (>50) bien conservada de esas que se suelen poner en burbuja.
Después de leeros, sí, la naturaleza le ha cagado el alma a pelo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 Abr 2022)

Para tener 35 años y ser famosa (lo que suele implicar más tiempo y recursos para cuidarse) la veo muy desmejorada. Su alma de súcubo la está corrompiendo, y bien que se lo merece esta pájara arribista, maltratadora, manipuladora y monta-circos. Una vergüenza para el género femenino contar com este especimen entre nuestras filas. Allá se pudra su único activo y quede derroída y olvidada. No la echaremos en falta.


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Para tener 35 años y ser famosa (lo que suele implicar más tiempo y recursos para cuidarse) la veo muy desmejorada. Su alma de súcubo la está corrompiendo, y bien que se lo merece esta pájara arribista, maltratadora, manipuladora y monta-circos. Una vergüenza para el género femenino contar com este especimen entre nuestras filas. Allá se pudra su único activo y quede derroída y olvidada. No la echaremos en falta.



Este despliegue no es propio de hustec!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Abr 2022)

sigue siendo una diosa
¿cuantos de vosotros no querrian cagarle en la cama a juanito profundo?
levantad la patita de alante
¿cuantos no querrian arrancarle un cacho dedo en para que o bien deje de tocar la guitarra de una puta vez o bien mejore sustancialmente y se convierta en tony iommi?

pues eso


#team amber
#team sucubo infernal


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


>




Otra vida más destrozada por la maldita tiroides. Eso sí es una Pandemia.


----------



## vic252525 (22 Abr 2022)

esa partíaa rabos con 20 years , si comiera menos harina aun estaría al 90%


----------



## -Alexia- (22 Abr 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> esa partíaa rabos con 20 years , si comiera menos harina aun estaría al 90%



El problema no son las harinas, la estoy viendo en el juicio con Johnny Depp y está en su peso pero le han caído minimo 15 años en la cara de repente.
Mala vida supongo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Este despliegue no es propio de hustec!



Tiene ustec razón pero es que es un personaje que me es muy antipático y simboliza, para mí, este feminismo mal entendido y el ataque injustificado al hombre blanco. Esta Jezabel, que debería haber recibido sólo desprecio por sus perversas acciones y su absoluta falta de moral, aún tiene el apoyo de los medios. Este súcubo no es ninguna víctima sino que es ella la instigadora del mal. Ardo en deseos de verla en la picota pero lo dudo mucho, así que su pronta derroición física es lo más cercano a un verdadero castigo que va a recibir.


----------



## tovarovsky (28 Abr 2022)

Yoni y Amber vaya par de patas paun banco...


----------

